# Sorby Patriot Chuck



## mudman (15 Nov 2007)

I sent a couple of e-mails after I posted my previous post about Teknatool offshoring. I was actually feeling quite strongly about this and so I sent one to Teknatool lamenting their decision and to Sorby asking if the Patriot chuck is completely British made (not just assembled).

I actually had some prompt replies.
Teknatool replied with some typical marketing speak. They have to compete on a global basis, have quality products, quality won't suffer, have faith in their manufacturing model.

A nice chap from Sorby replied simply that the want to be a British manufacturer with a quality product.

I know which gets my vote.

So, I am quite happily reassured that the Patriot chuck is British.

I've asked the nice chap from Sorby if I can post his reply here and will do so if he gives me his permission (if anyone is interested).


----------



## Anonymous (16 Nov 2007)

mmmmm... I've recently been in touch with Teknatool....

had a reply from Fan Huang, Marketing Officer....


----------



## mudman (16 Nov 2007)

That's the chap.
Would be interesting to see if we got the same e-mail.


----------



## Russell (16 Nov 2007)

The Patriot chuck is proving quite popular. The quality is great seems very accurate and a good range of accessories.


----------



## Escudo (16 Nov 2007)

I wonder if that is why they called it the Patriot? 

It is on my shopping list, I am pleased it is British as well.

Esc.


----------



## mudman (16 Nov 2007)

Had the okay to post Robert Sorby's reply to my e-mail so here it is:



> Dear **********
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding country of manufacture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maia28 (16 Nov 2007)

I have to go up north tomorrow, well Midhurst, and will pop into WL Wests while I am there. If they have a Patriot chuck I will come home with it. 

I used to work for the University of Sheffield and the name Sorby is all around the university. From the late 1800s they, and other engineering manufacturers, really did support the local people by investing in education, health care, etc. In this global economy that seems to be becoming a rare commodity. 

The difference in cost between the Nova and Patriot is minimal, but the thought that I a helping to keep a long standing, quality manufacturer employing skilled craftsmen in business is worth a the few pounds. If only they made a lathe still ....


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Nov 2007)

I would be interested to know if Tacknatool's sales go down, in this country at least. Unless they start producing equipment at a ridiculously low price I suspect it will. Might have a knock on effect on the 2nd hand sales prices as well. 

Am I right in thinking that all the Ptriot jaws etc will fit the original Spanova chucks like wot I got?

Pete


----------



## shedhead (16 Nov 2007)

I asked my local woodworking supplier. A very good shop and the owner is as you would expect up to date with all the in's and out's of this business. Yes the Patroit stuff fits all the Nova and Super nova 2 chucks.
The only difference to the Nova chuck is that the rear off the Patroit chuck is covered. and for trade purposes the Patroit chuck has a removable red rubber band around it.


----------



## steve.b (16 Nov 2007)

hello maia28, I was up at selham visiting wests today [not a great journy for me either, come from hunston] didnt see any patriot chucks, but was having another look at the record nova lathe [ the cheaper one of the two] in their showroom, have now made arangements to look at a hegner in a couple of weeks, I think the hegner might just have the edge.

steve


----------



## Escudo (17 Nov 2007)

Mud, what a terrific letter from Sorby.

Good on them - quite refreshing really in this chiwanese age. They can count on me as a customer thats for sure.

Esc.


----------



## greggy (17 Nov 2007)

hi mudman,i have had the patriot sinse it came out, it is a great peice of kit. and best of all it is made in sheffield, and it is compatible with all sn chucks. here is my last post on it https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ht=#213871


----------



## woody67 (17 Nov 2007)

Just this afternoon I bought me one! - just finished trying it and boy, what a piece of kit! 8) 8)


----------



## Maia28 (18 Nov 2007)

Hi Steve, you must come past me on the way up to Selham, I live in Lavanat. Slight change of plan this weekend owing to the unpredictable nature of horses so i didn't get to Wests in the end. Seems like I should ring them to make sure they have one in.

Woody67, glad to see you got this bit of kit and that it works as well as it looks.

Andy


----------

